# fishing on jetties at perdido pass



## sdm65742

What is biting at Perdido Pass? Any information on how to fish at the Pass and on the Jetties?


----------



## saltfisher1

I'd just about bet the bluefish are thick with a few shark, rays ,and catfish...Might be a mackeral or two in the mornings.


----------



## saltfisher1

If you fish the west side expect line tangles with other anglers and hang ups on rocks.

West side of Perdido Passseawall under the bridge.










If you fish the east side you can definitely have more room to fish and the bite is pretty good.

East side of Perdido Pass under the bridge.


----------



## hotshot

speaking of, i knew that the dredge and crew finally got out of there but then around saturday i noticed that there were 2 new barges on the east side. one was a crane and the other is loaded with what looks like bridge rubble. anyone know what that is? i assume they are getting ready to fix the opening in the florida side jettie. (where the boat crashed a while back)


----------



## saltfisher1

I wonder if thats some of the old pier they might be using around the base of the bridge.


----------



## fred

The opening on the east side is a weir, intentionally low to allow higher flow out the pass at times and relieve the main channel (stormwater, e.g.).

The rubble may be parts of the old pier that they are taking out to the reef zone. Originally it was proposed to use the old pier as a reef around the new pier but they are only going to use one "symbolic" part of the old pier for that and put the rest out in the zone. Pyramids for reefs on the new pier, per a post by pier#r of a Press-Register article.


----------



## Jighead

I believe there are few more inshore reefs in the works, but I don't know where or when.


----------



## cert-315

A little late, but yes, the blues are THICK in the pass right now, along with the skipjacks (go figure right?) Unfortunately, as someone else commented, so are all the other folks fishing. Once the tide starts to move in strong (for me so far at night/early AM) The LYs show up thick against the west wall, and the skipjacks and blues right after. The skipjacks are hitting the typical Gotchas and spoons, but thus far the bluefish are being picky. I haven't caught a single blue on a Gotcha yet this year, but two nights in a row this past week another guy and myself wore the bluefish out on shallow diving stickbaits (rapalas, bombers, etc.) Nice sized blues as well. They are grouping up under the westernmost light. If you can find some shoulder room on the incoming tide you should have a ton of fun on light tackle.


----------

